# Lost recipes



## mchlfore (Jun 17, 2021)

I originally purchased the Jeff's Naked Rub and the other rub recipes and BBQ Sauce back in Nov. of 2012. I ahve since had a computer issue and no longer can find my recipes. How do I get a link to redownload my rubs?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 17, 2021)

[email protected]
contact Jeff, I’m sure he has records and can help you out.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 17, 2021)

I think I’d you send him an email with the email you provided when you purchased it, he will send it again


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 18, 2021)

As stated above, I'm sure that Jeff will help you out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2021)

This happened to me as well, and Jeff took care of it.
Al


----------

